# Another Raven, A Hawk .. And Check Out The Pigeon In The Last Photo



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Jul11

Terry


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

so whats wrong with the raven? does he have a broke wing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

the bird man said:


> so whats wrong with the raven? does he have a broke wing.


Yes .. the wing bones are shattered.

Terry


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

so will he ever fly again?what are you going to do with him?


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

is that a feral pigeon? why would some one clip all his feathers off???????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What would be the purpose of doing that to a pigeon? What was that person thinking?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Members:

The Raven has gone to my rehabber friend ... prognosis is good..

The clipped pigeon is with me .. prognosis also good! I'm not going to do anything bad to this bird .. it's going to be a permanent here or at
least until it grows all the feathers back!

Terry


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

if i was interested in adopting a raven how would i go about doing so?and do you think they get along with pigeons or would i have to build a seperate avairy?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Dear Members:
> 
> The Raven has gone to my rehabber friend ... prognosis is good..
> 
> ...




Oh man..."Crazy Humans" indeed..!


Ohhhhhhh...Yeeeeeeesh!


Wow...he will be glad when those Feathers DO grow back..!



Phil
l v


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL. You have had quite the collection. Makes it kind of interesting though, with so many different kinds of birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

the bird man said:


> so will he ever fly again?what are you going to do with him?


S/he will become a surrogate parent and educational bird for my permitted rehabber friend. You need both state and federal permits to "possess" a raven in the U.S. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

the bird man said:


> if i was interested in adopting a raven how would i go about doing so?and do you think they get along with pigeons or would i have to build a seperate avairy?


You cannot legally have a raven or a crow as a pet in the U.S. unless it is one of the exotic (non-native) species. Here is one fellow who breeds and sells the ones you can have as pets: http://corvitude.com/corvidranch.html

These birds are extremely smart and anyone considering getting one needs to do their homework regarding the care, housing, and mental stimulation needed by the bird. I don't think it would work well at all to house a corvid with pigeons.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

With regard to the clipped feral pigeon ... I have no idea what the person who did it was thinking. The bird is very healthy and very, very wild and human unfriendly. Unfortunately, dog training does come to mind 

Terry


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks terry you cured my curiousity


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, what an assortment of problems those birds have! Sure hope the hawk can be helped - sure looked sick. 

At least that clipped bird just needs time to regrow those feathers. No wonder that bird acts wild!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The poor clipped piji. I don't even want to think of what else they may have done to the poor thing. I know this sounds really naive, but what do you mean by dog training?


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Jun 22, 2008)

If you are training a dog for bird hunting, sometimes a live bird is used. The birds are planted in the field for the dogs to find, he clips the wings to keep them from flying too fast or too far. that way he can use the bird again later because it will be easy to catch


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jeepsterwannabe said:


> If you are training a dog for bird hunting, sometimes a live bird is used. The birds are planted in the field for the dogs to find, he clips the wings to keep them from flying too fast or too far. that way he can use the bird again later because it will be easy to catch


Jeepster, I appreciate your honesty here, but this just isn't the board for it. Given the SEVERE clipping of this bird, I KNOW it was being used for dog training, and we don't do that here. This pigeon was so mangled that even a dog with no brain or skills could have had it. Please dont get back here on me . you've kind of already proven my point .. this pigeon was dog bait ..

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Jeepster, I appreciate your honesty here, but this just isn't the board for it. Given the SEVERE clipping of this bird, I KNOW it was being used for dog training, and we don't do that here. This pigeon was so mangled that even a dog with no brain or skills could have had it. Please dont get back here on me . you've kind of already proven my point .. this pigeon was dog bait ..
> 
> Terry


 Terry, I believe it was because of my question about dog training that Jeepster described it as he did. I had not heard of it before, and wondered what people were referring to. I had no idea of what they meant, and asked for an explanation.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 




How's "Clippers" Tail and Primaries coming along?




...does he try and fly at all the way things are?





Phil
l v


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you for the latest pictures.

I sure hope the hawk survives but he looks very sick. 

I had thought our Crystal (big King) had been the worst clipped pigeon I ever saw but yours takes the prize. It will take a while for those feathers to come back.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Terry, thanks for all the pictures.

Hope the hawk gets better. Can you keep us informed (I know you are very busy though).

About the clipped pigeon: poor fellow. Distasteful discussion, and many of us get overloaded with bad news too much too often. However, it is because of my finding out about these practices on PT which lets me keep my ears open and my eyes alert for other incidents, to help prevent them if at all possible. (I sign a lot of petitions, for one thing). Like you, once I know about it, I'd rather not hear any more about it. Can cause ulcers and whatever, and make one very bitter indeed about humans. 

It's courageous of you to deal with so much suffering of your rescues on an ongoing basis.

I told one of the guys at the _Taubenklinik Essen_ (pigeon clinic in Essen, Germany) that I hoped this would be my last visit. He appeared shocked, and I explained that my not coming again would mean I came across no more desperately injured pigeons needing their help. 

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for checking back, folks! I honestly don't know if the hawk survived or not, but I would guess not .. it was very, very ill.

Clippers is doing fine and growing new feathers. This is a very healthy bird and remains extremely unfriendly towards me or any human. This one will definitely get released to the duck pond flock once all the feathers have regrown.

I'll try to get some pics in the next day or two.

I happened to meet a gorgeous young pigeon at my rehabber friend's place a couple of weeks ago .. also seriously clipped but nothing to compare to Clippers. Our member, Margarret, adopted the youngster from our mutual rehabber friend, and I hope she will post some pics .. just a lovely young bird .. and BIG 

Larry .. yes .. a lot of horrific things are seen and often they are bad enough to make you wonder whether to cry, scream, kick the garbage can, swear off humankind forever, or just suck it up and keep on trying to help the birds and animals as best you can. In my case, my trash can is severely battered, but we keep on going and do the best we can.

I get lots and lots of animal control officers stopping at my house to drop off birds that they have picked up, and I often wonder how they can manage to face the things that they do each and every day.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Terry, thanks for all the pictures.
> 
> It's courageous of you to deal with so much suffering of your rescues on an ongoing basis.
> 
> Larry


No one could possibly state it better than this. 

I'm very glad to hear the clipped pigeon is growing his feathers in, I bet he's looking forward to flying and joining a flock, likely for the first time.  You see so many animals each day/week/month, it just amazes me how much of a difference you and your rehabber friends are able to make to each of these critters in need.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

maryjane said:


> No one could possibly state it better than this.
> 
> I'm very glad to hear the clipped pigeon is growing his feathers in, I bet he's looking forward to flying and joining a flock, likely for the first time.  You see so many animals each day/week/month, it just amazes me how much of a difference you and your rehabber friends are able to make to each of these critters in need.


I HAVE to second this.  People think I do an amazing job helping creatures, but what I do is _diddly squat_ compared to what Terry does _every single day_. I remember when I first joined ST and would see Terry post her pics, I would shake my head each and every time thinking "she got these in ONE DAY" - often her ONE DAY could be as many birds as I help in an ENTIRE SPRING. 

*Terry is one of my hero's in life and a Mentor with a capital M. *I wish I could be as strong as she is, to deal with all that she has to deal with, but I am not tough enough and I would get too angry - the clipped pigeon - _*Oh my word, I have never seen anything like it and I will remember it forever*_. My empathy is sometimes too strong and I cannot stop crying over one lost bird/wallaby/possum. Terry HAS to deal with lost birds and has to keep on going. I think it takes a very special person to be able to do this and keep on doing it, day after day after day. Tough endurance that, and I do not have it, I wish I did. When does Terry ever get a holiday? A REAL break for a month or two - well if she has, I would be amazed, I bet she hasn't! 

I call her 'THE LADY OF THE LAKE' - that's how I think of her. One very TOUGH, STRONG, AMAZING LADY the type that keep going by kicking a trash can and who is an angel in poo covered clothing. I believe in karma, and I know, that Terry has so much good karma that her place beyond this one is very much assured. 

I have called on Terry's help quite a few times over the past few years and each and every time, she has responded with help, even if sometimes it was just a bit of encouragement. She has never been too tired to respond. I think she is very special. 

I love my sparrow Spoggy and when my Mum handed me this one day old little fat bummed pink coloured blimp, I should have felt even more nervous than I did, but I immediately thought "Terry!!! Terry raises sparrows, I know she will guide me" and I took that baby and I firstly took it to my prayer room and asked for it's life and then I emailed Terry and posted on ST. So this woman, who is on the other side of the world, whom I have never met, gave me the confidence to take on this baby and raise it. The week before Christmas too, but Terry was still there for me. 

I know that there must be other members here and of course on ST that also save and rescue many animals and birds and _I take my hat off to you all_. I hope I get the chance to learn about more of you. I feel really honoured to be accepted here. I don't have a pigeon, I don't know much about them at all and had not even seen a baby pigeon till about 2 years ago

I am so thankful for all the photos Terry has shared of her rescues, I sure learned a great deal from them. It helped me to know more about the birds you have over the oceans. 

Ok - I have rambled on for long enough. Terry will most likely feel embarrassed and I am sorry if that is the case, but I think we should share our feelings and give praise where praise is due. In Terry's case, I think it is very very due indeed! 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania Australia
Mum to Spoggy the Sparrow
Chook the male European Blackbird
7 starlings - 6 at my place and 1 next door at my Mums
2 goats
and a handful of hand tamed Tasmanian Rosellas and naughty brushtail possums. 

xxxx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gosh! I AM embarrassed now!  Thanks for all the kind words!

Terry


----------

